# ...And here's my other gal....



## Carbo (Dec 14, 2004)

Say hello to *Patches*. She's the stray I found 14 years ago, and she's has been with me ever since. Getting on in years, starting to slow down a bit, but still a _looker_, don't you think? :wink:


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Awwwww, so pretty!!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

She's adorable


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Love her colours!


----------



## Moopsey (Sep 6, 2004)

What a pretty little one!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww so cute  

She is just beautiful...do you have any more photos of her? I would love to see some.

Eva x


----------



## Carbo (Dec 14, 2004)

Katten Minnaar said:


> Awww so cute
> 
> She is just beautiful...do you have any more photos of her? I would love to see some.
> 
> Eva x


No, but I'll work on that. I just treated myself to a new digital camera, and I need to break in the new toy.


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Carbo said:


> No, but I'll work on that. I just treated myself to a new digital camera, and I need to break in the new toy.


Yay  I can't wait to see more photos of her as she is truly beautiful.

I will definately keep an eye out for other posts by you of more photos  

Eva x


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Just beautiful.


----------



## mom2thefuzzbutts (Jul 25, 2005)

Oh wow, she is beautiful! You are not kidding, she's a looker. If I ever get another cat, it will definitely be a calico!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Definitely a looker :wink


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A definite cutie patootie!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

What a cutie


----------

